# Foster Kitten



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't named him, so I just call him Mr. Kitten.





































Avery and the kitten.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OHHHH he is A-Dor-Able!!

He looks like the kitty I had as a 5-9 year old!! His name was Georgie!!:biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mr Kitten's eyes are beautiful!


----------

